# Pseudotropheus Flavus



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Is the aggression real strong on these guys?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

They are pretty aggressive.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

is it conspecific or in general?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

General


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Are the females just as aggressive?


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I keep Flavus and the females are not as aggressive as the males. The aggression that they the males show is more teritorial. I have three males and they keep to their third of the tank. The females seem to have a free pass anywhere in the tank they wish to go.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Yea I have about 8 of them or so and the two for sure males are going at it crazy but the trippy thing is, is that they're only an inch and little bigger but already that aggressive. Do any other fish stand a chance with them?


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have kept them with Mbamba, Yellow Labs, and Polits and seem to do fine with them. Only one of my three males was more teritorial than the other two. My Male Mbamba took claim to his pile of rocks also.


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

YeLLowLab60 said:


> Do any other fish stand a chance with them?


 Reckon my socolofi probably could. He has practically layed claim to half my whole tank, he hates everything with a fin including my catfish which are bigger then him.

I'm going to give him a little competition soon, my lab's are going and being replaced by fish that can look after themselves. My lab's are getting all stressed by him.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I never knew how elongate they are it's so amazing and strange at the same time. Mines are real long and slender looking like a swimming pencil :lol: but they're so interesting to watch. Are there any horror stories about these guys? And Rob got any pictures of yours?


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

Socolofi I'd bet prolly a bit larger and most likely be more aggressive then the flavus.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

YeLLowLab60 said:


> I never knew how elongate they are it's so amazing and strange at the same time.


 Until they were moved to flavus, they were in the "elongatus" group.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

The only real aggression I see from mine is territorial between other flavus males. They do chase others around once in a while, but not anything out of the ordinary mbuna aggression.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey YeLLowLab60, I have tried to post a pic but not having any luck on the forum. I changed my Profile pic to one of my Flavus. Hope that helps. If you can explain how to down load pics to the forum let em know thanks


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I've been a Ps. Flavus fan but just can't find them locally. Given my LFS the "go ahead" to order me some. I'd love to see pics! To post them here you need to host them somewhere like "Webshots" or "PhotoBucket". Then copy and paste the link here, click-n-drag to highlight it then hit the "Img" button at the top of the message box. I should look like this when your done...

```
[img]http://www.Link to your Picture.com[/img]
```


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 6 Flavus with 10 Yl. Labs & 17 Demasoni. The only thing I've noticed is that the Flavus most definitely steak out a small territory & defend it very agressively. They also tend to travel a little higher in the water column. Everyone seems to tend to themselves.
Just like any of these guys the more hidey holes the better. I have so many caves that I couldn't get them out if I tryed.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

cjbtech said:


> I have 6 Flavus with 10 Yl. Labs & 17 Demasoni. The only thing I've noticed is that the Flavus most definitely steak out a small territory & defend it very agressively. They also tend to travel a little higher in the water column. Everyone seems to tend to themselves.
> Just like any of these guys the more hidey holes the better. I have so many caves that I couldn't get them out if I tryed.


That's how mine are they do like a flinching game lip-lock then dash away it's so interesting I'll try to get some pics up of them. How long have you guys had yours?


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have only had my flavus for a few months. They have become one of my favotires to watch. They do a great job of aquascaping the sand in the tank to fit their needs.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I've always wanted them but i was affraid of their aggression also I wasn't sure about the brightness of their color but somthin about them drew my attention let's get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe try some kenyi to answer ure question of fish that can hold their own with them


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Here are my 1in F1 Males sorry for the bad pics will get better ones.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lookin good :thumb:


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are some of my boys.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very nice guys!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They look great, Aura!

The males really are very nice looking. But those females sure are homely!

I found them to be quite aggressive, but never really had any problems with them other than conspecific.

And, I also learned early on that the subdominant males can really fly under your radar and fool you!


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> They look great, Aura!
> 
> The males really are very nice looking. But those females sure are homely!
> 
> ...


I just found that out hahahaha I was surprised how he looked so much like the females but colored up as soon as he seen another male. Nice pictures Aura can't wait for mines to get bigger.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

=D> 
Nice pics!!!


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my boys.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I finally figured out how to add photos  Hope you like them.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

robmc13 said:


> I finally figured out how to add photos  Hope you like them.


I can't see them...


----------



## Trawler (Aug 17, 2006)

here is an F0 Male Flavus and F0 Membe Deep










Another couple of the Flavus


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Trawler, your pics are awesome especially with that Membe Deep.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

robmc13 said:


> I finally figured out how to add photos  Hope you like them.


Not yet you haven't.... :lol:


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

OK I am going to give it another try


----------



## seabok (Dec 23, 2005)

Is that not a Polit in your pic? I could be wrong but that sure looks like one


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

seabok said:


> Is that not a Polit in your pic? I could be wrong but that sure looks like one


No it's a Metriaclima Membe deep, the Polit doesn't have black in the tiop dorsal fin and it's females are brown, the Membe females are an orange-yellow.

Finally it works Rob :lol: nice pics though, I'm going to try and get some more in.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

There you go *robmc13* now we can see them, Nice looking male


----------



## skraeling (Jan 30, 2004)

Old pics of my male








one of the girls

he's probably the feistiest of the male mbuna in the tank. He's always locking jaws with:


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey skraeling, what is the last pic of? I have not seen one quite like that? It is beautiful!!!


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Here's some more of my boys I'm trying to catch them in full color but its quite hard anyways hope you like, I really love the contrast of the Flavus yellow against the Demasoni's blue (Awesome)


----------



## skraeling (Jan 30, 2004)

robmc13 said:


> Hey skraeling, what is the last pic of? I have not seen one quite like that? It is beautiful!!!


thanks

He's a Metriaclima "Long pelvic" Zebra


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey YeLLowLab60, 
Do you have any problems between the Flavus and the Demasoni's? I am looking to add a third species to the tank. Just not sure what yet but I do like the Black and Blue of the Demasoni's.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

robmc13 said:


> Hey YeLLowLab60,
> Do you have any problems between the Flavus and the Demasoni's? I am looking to add a third species to the tank. Just not sure what yet but I do like the Black and Blue of the Demasoni's.


No issues here, they pretty much aren't even aruond each other except when feeding other than that at least right now they're fine.


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

This is interesting. I replied a while ago saying that my Socolofi could handle them. Going to a private dealer tomorrow and he has Mpanga and Flavus.

I want both to be honest........


----------

